# AGB-TROPHY-PROGRAM

## EU1EU

AGB.
     .

AGB-TROPHY-PROGRAM
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy.htm 
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_e.htm    ( on English)

----------


## EU1EU

AGB Trophy for Contesters "W-500-C" Worked in 500 Contests  DL3KWR + DL3KWF
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_w500c.htm 
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_w500c_e.htm on English

----------


## EU1EU

AGB  "C-1500-C" CONFIRMED 1500 COUNTRIES
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_c1500c_e.htm on English
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_c1500c.htm

----------


## EU1EU

AGB-TROPHY-PROGRAM
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy.htm 

     !

----------


## EU1EU

AGB-TROPHY-PROGRAM

http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy.htm 

http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_e.htm on English

     :

 GERALDS BELARUS +25

----------


## EU1EU

AGB-TROPHY program   DXing- C..C (Confirmed .. Countries)   http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy.htm

----------


## EU1EU

AGB-TROPHY-PROGRAM = DXing Trophies Line
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy.htm

http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_c300c.htm  C-300-C (Confirmed 300 Countries)
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_c500c.htm  C-500-C (Confirmed 500 Countries)
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_c750c.htm  C-750-C (Confirmed 750 Countries)
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_c1000c.htm  C-1000-C (Confirmed 1000 Countries)
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_c1500c.htm  C-1500-C (Confirmed 1500 Countries)

----------

